# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Giúp mình chuyển cổng USB 2.0 thành USB 1. với

## khaseven

chả là mình đang xài em điện thoại o2 cocoon, nhưng lại ko có cable zin chuẩn usb 2.0, chỉ có em cable tàu chỉ nhận usb 1.1 ( 1.0) mà thôi. nếu ko cắm vào máy tính nó không nhận ý. có ai biết cảnh chuyển cổng usb 2.0 thành 1.1 ko? vì dong pen iv bây giờ toàn là chuẩn usb 2.0 hết. mình đã tìm hiểu trên mạng và biết được 1 cách là vào manager rồi unistall cái driver của usb đi là nó sẽ thành 1.1 , mình làm theo và thành công được đúng 1 lần :|, lần sau nó lại thế ( máy tính ko nhận được o2 nữa >"<). ai biết cách giải quyết triệt để chỉ dùm với!!!

----------


## akakavn

theo mình được biết thì dòng 2.0 hỗ trợ luôn cả 1.1 cũng như 3.0 bây giờ hỗ trợ 2.0. hay điện thoại của bạn phải cài driver. còn theo mình mua cái đầu đọc thẻ nhớ, vừa rẻ vừa tiện lợi.

----------


## zimmypro88

đầu đọc thẻ nhớ chỉ có 5k/1 cái.

----------


## danseoit

công usb 1.0, 2.0, 3.0 đều hỗ trợ nhận hết tất cả các thiết bị ngoại vi khi cắm qua các loại cổng này, chỉ có một số lỗi nho nhỏ như là khi căm usb 2.0 vào cổng 1.0 của các máy đờu\i cũ thì sẽ có hiện tượng báo tiếp xúc kém, nhận rất lâu.nhưng nó vẫn sử dụng bình thường.

----------

